# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السامسونج  سوفت ويير(Samsung Software)  Changer son boot logo galaxi SPICA

## gsm_bouali

*   Salut  
Aujourd'hui j'ai décidé de faire ce petit tutoriel pour customiser votre Spica   ATTENTION: si la taille du logo est trop grand, vous pouvez sérieusement endommager votre Spica.   Via Recovery 
1. Tout d'abord téléchargé le boot logo que vous désiré. 
2. Placez le a la racine de votre carte SD  
3. Eteingnez votre téléphone 
4. Allumez votre téléphone en mode recovery (Volume Bas + Décrocher + Raccroché ) et faite Apply any zip from SD    
5. Sélectionné votre .zip qui contient votre boot logo      
6. Appuyez sur la touche HOME pour confirmé  
7. Une fois l'installation terminé , un petit reboot et voila       
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------  Via ODIN
Création. Archive .tar  
1. Extrait  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
2. Lancer Spica Boot Logo Creator EN.exe 
3. Allez cherché votre logo au format .png   هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس  الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 1202x673 . 
4. Il vous avertit que si votre image fais plus de 40kb il y a risque de briqué votre téléphone et si vous voulez continué ?   
5. Maintenant choisir ou placé votre fichier.PDA.tar   
6. Il ne reste plus qu'a cliqué sur START pour crée votre fichier.PDA.tar 
Maintenant que votre fichier est créé il faut flashé avec odin en PDA 
OPS :  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Odin  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Démarré votre telephone en mode download (Volume Bas + Appareille Photo + Raccroché )  هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس  الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 894x615 . 
Voila votre boot logo est changé   *

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي
واصل اخي

----------


## kamilouche

مشكور وهل يمكن لك تعديل rom cm10.1 للسبيكا

----------


## saadi

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## TIGER_GSM

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك يا غالي على الموضوع الرائع والمميز 
فعلا موضوع مميز جزاك الله خيرا

----------

